# Local breeder or fish store - Orange County, CA



## djamr (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey,

I'm looking for a recommendation for either a local breeder or local quality fish store to pick up my first beta. Going to put him in a 12g Cube unless there is a better recommendation. 

Background.

Did saltwater years ago, before it became so easy  Looking for a betta to keep me company during the long hours in the office.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

i wish i could recommend some to you, but i know no stores that takes great care of bettas so far in OC. i live in OC, so i'd like to know of a good breeder or store as well.

for now, i go to petsmart and walmart for bettas, but as most of us know, their betta care isn't so great. if i find one, i'll tell ya.


----------



## djamr (Nov 1, 2011)

*OC*



audjree said:


> i wish i could recommend some to you, but i know no stores that takes great care of bettas so far in OC. i live in OC, so i'd like to know of a good breeder or store as well.
> 
> for now, i go to petsmart and walmart for bettas, but as most of us know, their betta care isn't so great. if i find one, i'll tell ya.


Thanks!


----------



## djamr (Nov 1, 2011)

*OC*



audjree said:


> i wish i could recommend some to you, but i know no stores that takes great care of bettas so far in OC. i live in OC, so i'd like to know of a good breeder or store as well.
> 
> for now, i go to petsmart and walmart for bettas, but as most of us know, their betta care isn't so great. if i find one, i'll tell ya.


What about supplies, like food and such?


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

supplies, food, decor, etc. can be purchased from petsmart. they have a good selection. i haven't been to petco, so i wouldn't know, but try to look there too. walmart doesn't have many things, so i wouldn't recommend there. 

be sure to do your research about food, water conditioner, and the like. most things specified for bettas are usually more expensive and detrimental. but, betta pellets are usually fine, just look for good ingredients and don't follow the directions on the bottle. be sure to get soft decor so as to not harm your betta's fins.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Also, if you are wanting a certain type of betta, and willing to spend a little money, this site is fun to look through:

AquaBid

The food you will want to make sure meat/fish is the first ingredient. Pellets are the best staple, with frozen foods are the best.


----------



## djamr (Nov 1, 2011)

Myates said:


> Also, if you are wanting a certain type of betta, and willing to spend a little money, this site is fun to look through:
> 
> AquaBid
> 
> The food you will want to make sure meat/fish is the first ingredient. Pellets are the best staple, with frozen foods are the best.


Hi Myates,

I spent far too much time on that site last night until about 1am, which has set the expections pretty high. Reading the stories about transshipping (or even local shipping) has me trying to find something local first, if not I'll probably put a serious hunt on using that site. Seems like shipping is more than the fish in some cases.

Is a 28g tank too big for a single Beta? Any issues using one of the NanoCubes?
Sorry to ask so many questions, but I've been reading a ton and haven't seen an answer.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

djamr said:


> Is a 28g tank too big for a single Beta? Any issues using one of the NanoCubes?
> Sorry to ask so many questions, but I've been reading a ton and haven't seen an answer.


_Nothing_ is too big for a single betta. You could have tankmates then too! Cories are a safe bet.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> _Nothing_ is too big for a single betta. You could have tankmates then too! Cories are a safe bet.


i concur.  big tanks are great with the right amount of hiding places and plants.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that size of a tank for a betta, that is a palace! lol..
The things you want to remember though with using larger tanks, is that some male bettas can have a hard time swimming in larger spaces, at first, until they build up their muscles. Most live their lives prior to you picking them up at a store in half gallons or less. So you will want to make sure your filter is on the lowest setting, or baffled by that way, or using another aquarium sponge in the outflow to help cause less of a current. But in that size of a tank, it shouldn't be too big of a problem as long as he has a lot of surface space that isn't being moved around. You will want to make sure that it is densely planted with medium to tall plants and a hiding spot or two such as a cave. It will help keep his stress levels down some from being in a larger tank.
A tank that size he would be good with other peaceful fish, a group of 5-6 cory cats would be awesome cleaners, and since they are bottom dwellers, your betta won't have an issue with them. Platties, female mollies, guppies are good with them. A tank that size you shouldn't have a problem with the smaller grouping fish such as the different tetras as they are usually mid level. Sometimes in smaller tanks, the small fast fish can fluster and stress out a betta, but a larger tank like that I would imagine they will be fine. But adding in tank mates is your choice, of course =) Just make sure they are mid-lower level swimmers, because others, like gurami's are top dwelling and territorial and will fight with your betta. They are bullies 

You could also consider doing a DIY dividers and have quite a few in there. Just make sure there is a few inches from the water level to the top of the divider so they won't jump over.

As far as the Nano goes.. I think a member on here has one for his, but other then that, I have no personal knowledge of them.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

You can search aquabid by location can find any California breeders. Most will allow you to pick up if you're willing to drive, to save on shipping hassles. 



For your tank, bettas like room to swim side to side. Mine ADORES the 20gallon it has to itself for the time being. So if the 28 is longer then the cube, i'd go for it, you can have more tank mates that way as well.


----------



## djamr (Nov 1, 2011)

Myates said:


> Nothing wrong with that size of a tank for a betta, that is a palace! lol..
> The things you want to remember though with using larger tanks, is that some male bettas can have a hard time swimming in larger spaces, at first, until they build up their muscles. Most live their lives prior to you picking them up at a store in half gallons or less. So you will want to make sure your filter is on the lowest setting, or baffled by that way, or using another aquarium sponge in the outflow to help cause less of a current. But in that size of a tank, it shouldn't be too big of a problem as long as he has a lot of surface space that isn't being moved around. You will want to make sure that it is densely planted with medium to tall plants and a hiding spot or two such as a cave. It will help keep his stress levels down some from being in a larger tank.
> A tank that size he would be good with other peaceful fish, a group of 5-6 cory cats would be awesome cleaners, and since they are bottom dwellers, your betta won't have an issue with them. Platties, female mollies, guppies are good with them. A tank that size you shouldn't have a problem with the smaller grouping fish such as the different tetras as they are usually mid level. Sometimes in smaller tanks, the small fast fish can fluster and stress out a betta, but a larger tank like that I would imagine they will be fine. But adding in tank mates is your choice, of course =) Just make sure they are mid-lower level swimmers, because others, like gurami's are top dwelling and territorial and will fight with your betta. They are bullies
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I just went to the local PetSmart with my wife to look at fish, well, just because I could. I was surprised how nice their betta's were, but sadly the little bowls were a bit dirty. My wife suggested I buy all eight they had in stock because she felt sorry for them.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

how far are you willing to travel?

one of my fave LFS's that i frequent is Tong's Tropical Fish
8976 Warner Ave
Fountain Valley, CA 92708
(714) 842-2733

got 2 betta's from there .. and they hand pick the one's they want from the breeders for the store .. so if your looking for specific coloring/finnage .. u can talk to her (she's usually at the cashier i forget her name) and she will call u when she get's them in ..

also i like 405 tropical fish
15222 Goldenwest St
Westminster, CA 92683
(714) 373-0777

they get their betta shipments every monday .. call first .. to get first pick .. they run out fast .. usually i don't get to visit till saturday .. so i miss out on all the awesome ones .. and he has good pricing .. he quoted me 4.99 for HM boys


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

HatsuneMiku said:


> how far are you willing to travel?
> 
> one of my fave LFS's that i frequent is Tong's Tropical Fish
> 8976 Warner Ave
> ...


i know this place! but i think the one i'm thinking of is in brea. i didn't mention it because the last time i went, they only had around 4-6 bettas, and they were all half-dead and in dirty water. :/ 

of course, the stores are probably different because of management, so good for that one!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

audjree said:


> i know this place! but i think the one i'm thinking of is in brea. i didn't mention it because the last time i went, they only had around 4-6 bettas, and they were all half-dead and in dirty water. :/
> 
> of course, the stores are probably different because of management, so good for that one!


there is a tong's in brea too .. but it's not the same place or owner .. the funniest thing is they are not affiliated with the tong's in fountain valley at all .. just happen to have the same name .. because we asked the owner (i think his name is henry) .. cus we thought they were a chain store .. but apparently not hehe =D 

.. they are slightly over priced there compared to other LFS by a few bucks .. and they just re-designed their freshwater and saltwater tanks .. and plant tanks .. so it looks a lot better now .. more spacious .. i've gotten 2 apple snails from them .. they are very knowledgeable about fish friends .. but not a good place for bettas ..


----------



## Hbplakat (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,
If you guys are looking a local store that sale good looking betta? you should try 405 tropical fiish they get new shipment every monday. II recommend you that store.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

I visited Tongs @ warner not too long ago and they suck. The water was filled halfway for all cups and I see 3 dead betta's.

405 tropical is wayyy better.


----------



## Hbplakat (Nov 13, 2011)

Roxy said:


> I visited Tongs @ warner not too long ago and they suck. The water was filled halfway for all cups and I see 3 dead betta's.
> 
> 405 tropical is wayyy better.


Yep 405 tropical is way betta.They are now ordering dragon scale hmpk males and females.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

tongs has been seriously lacking lately .. D= .. it's a shame too since they get their bettas from thailand (according to the guy that works there with the lisp) .. i don't really trust that guy too much ..

i've also found another LFS but it's a bit of a drive and not in OC .. it's called Jan's tropical fish .. and they also get their bettas from thailand .. where i got 3 girls and 1 boy .. that i'm planning to breed ^_^

5427 Moreno St # E Montclair, CA 91763-1629
(909) 621-4777


----------

